# Soundproblem bei Trackmania Nations Forever



## Bestia (15. September 2008)

Wie der Titel schon sagt. Der Sound den TmNF von sich gibt ist einfach nur schlecht. Mal mehr mal weniger. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier eine kleine Hörprobe. Treiber ist der von Asus vorgegebene 64Bit Treiber.
Es hört sich nach einem Stocken an.
Ich habe leider keinen guten Ansatz um des Rätsels Lösung finden.
Vllt hat jemand anders auch Probs mit dem Spiel, oder weiß wie es zu bewältigen ist.


----------



## moonrail (15. September 2008)

Ich habe das Problem auch. Schon nach einer Lösung gesucht, aber keine gefunden. Tritt aber auch nur sporadisch auf.  Ich mache dann den Sound für die "Effekte" und die Musik aus und hör meine eigene Musik. Der Spielsound ist ja auch nicht so wichtig. 

Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich das Problem mit meinem damaligen P35-DS3P nicht hatte. Das hatte einen Realtek-Chip drauf. Vielleicht liegts am Onboard-Soundchip (ADI) oder am Treiber?


----------



## Bestia (15. September 2008)

Also mir ist der Spielesound sehr wichtig, grade bei Trackmania. Die Musik darauf kann ich verzichten. Ich müsste das auch mal an nem anderen Computer ausprobieren. Das wäre erstmal eine gute Möglichkeit.
Hoffe es gibt da ne Lösung. Ic habe schon überlegt, ob dies vllt der Grund ist, warum sich manche Leutz eine Soundkarte für 200€ kaufen. Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Gibts es bei solchen Karten alá XiFi auch diese oder andere Soundprobleme?


----------



## Bestia (16. September 2008)

Also: Ich habe es auf dem PC meiner Freundin probiert, keine Tonprobs. Habe meinen Treiber neu installiert, keine Besserung. Treiber deinstalliert und nen USB Soundstick von Speedlink ausprobiert, da mag Trackmania gar nicht erst starten. Seitdem stürzt es Soundmax Treiber beim Laden einer Map ab.
Hm, frag ich mich, will der mich natzen?


Update: Trackmania lässt nach Neuinstallation des Onboard Treibers der Soundkarte wieder starten und auch spielen. Jedoch sind die Soundprobleme wieder die selben.


----------



## Bestia (19. September 2008)

So, nachdem ich aufgrund sich häufender Probleme Vista neu installiert habe, habe ich von Anfang an den Soundmax Treiber weggelassen um zu schauen wie es sich gibt. Und siehe da, keine Tonprobleme mehr.


----------



## Ecky (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hab bei mir die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert und es funktioniert auch!


----------

